# Best wood stove paint?



## jdowling (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought a used fisher stove . It is in great shape. It Just needs paint could probably go a couple years without but thought I paint it since it is not installed yet and is easier to paint that way. My question is which is better flat black or satin ? Will the satin lose it shine and gray or will the color stay true. Which brands are the best ?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2010)

Most folks use Forest Paint's StoveBrite, though some have tried hi-temp exhaust manifold or BBQ paint. The sheen is up to you. I like satin, but some like flat. The paint will dull over time with repeated reheatings anyhow. When you paint the stove do it in a very well ventilated space or outside and be sure to wear a vapor mask. This is especially true with StoveBite which is an acetone based paint. Your brain cells will thank you.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 13, 2010)

read the can, it should have a temp rating


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont think the satin black stove bright has much of a "sheen" to it even when brandy new. I think its a fair toss up on the satin or flat. I think its more of a color depth difference than a shine difference. The metallic colors get a lil more reflective, but by no means are they glossy. I've used the stove bright and thurmalox and I dont see much difference in durability or longevity. Engine paint may offer you some more exciting colors and those you can get in glossy, but I've never used them on a stove before.


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 13, 2010)

FYI Just in case you havent seen it in prior threads, whatever you do dont spray a stove indoors as the base solvents in most high temperature paints are usually toxic to your health and stink for awhile. The stove will smell for a few days after you spray it and some folks go the trouble of heating up the stove in the driveway priot to installation to reduce the offgassing. A respirator with the appropriate cartridge is recommended.


----------



## jdowling (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds Good I think I will go with the flat black. Is Rutland a good stove paint as it is in my local tractor supply. I would have to order anything else  as I cant find anything  but 
Rutland local.  Thanks!


----------



## southland (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the Rust-Oleum High Heat specialty flat black spray paint.  It's rated up to 1200 F and available at Wal-Mart, Lowes, etc.  It works well.


----------



## yanksforever (Oct 13, 2010)

I like Stove Bright.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 14, 2010)

VHT.

I have never had that BBQ/"high" temp paint hold up, but the VHT will.  Made to paint headers, exhaust, etc.  It's ceramic based.  Costs about $8 a can, available at the parts stove, I know for sure the Schuck's/O reilly's around here carry it.

http://www.vhtpaint.com/flameproof.html

Stove Bright is what the stove shop here sells, seems to work well but it is $18 a can.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Several years ago I was given an old Dutchwest cat stove.  As it turned out, I paid too much, but that is another story.

More to the point, it had been left outdoors covered with a tarp and, as delivered, was a medium burnt orange from all the surface rust.  I bought the hi-temp Rustoleum in a rattle can and it has held up perfectly well these last four or five years.  In fact, until I saw this thread I'd forgotten that I had painted it.


----------



## simple1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jdowling,

To answer your question, yes Rutland will be fine for you.  No matter what, you will end up with a touch up coat of paint every couple of seasons.  Many of the other paints are nice as well.  The Stove Brite is popular because of the many color choices, but if Rutland is local, it will work fine.  More importantly, make sure that you take the time to shake the paint up very well.


----------



## jdowling (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds good I going to get some rutland stove paint tomorrow . I guess I need to get it done before it gets to cold so I can open the windows when I first light it to cure the paint ! 
Another question I had. Would like some feedback on which is better . Reducing the stove pipe from 8 in to 6 in . Which is better at the stove( 8 in ) or at the top were the pipe join the flue  . It goes up 6 ft  to a vaulted ceiling straight up. It has a very good draft so I think it would be better to go with 8 in to the ceiling at the top. Would to love to know if any one else has had any experience with this !


----------



## Ratman (Oct 14, 2010)

BEST STOVE PAINT
(from manufacturer)

http://www.stovepaint.com/


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 14, 2010)

metallic black looks best on older stoves imo, hides imperfections far better than flat or satin


----------



## jdowling (Oct 14, 2010)

The color chart is hard on the computer to see. Does the metallic black has a sparkle to it. This stove is in a spot where there is a lot of natural light. Wouldn't what it to look like a Christmas ornament ha . I think it would look really good as I haven't even considered it but I can not see how much metallic is in it from the color chip. Thanks for the info


----------

